# Mocha Chocolate Chip Banana Muffins



## Raine (Apr 13, 2005)

Mocha Chocolate Chip Banana Muffins

      (18 servings). 

1 cup margarine
1 1/4 cups white sugar
1 egg
3 ripe bananas
1 tablespoon instant coffee granules, dissolved in 1 tablespoon
 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips


Directions
1 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
2 Blend butter or margarine, sugar, egg, banana, coffee, 
   and vanilla in food processor for 2 minutes. Add flour, 
   salt, baking powder, and soda, and blend just until flour 
   disappears. Add chocolate chips and mix in with wooden spoon.  Spoon mixture into 15 to 18 paper-lined muffin cups.
3 Bake for 25 minutes. Cool on wire racks.


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, rainee.  The instant coffee is an interesting combination with the bananas.


----------

